# Filter Alert



## elaviel (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm creating a timer which will let you know when you need to change the pads for the filter. it will just be a simple box with lights which light when the pads need changing. the timer can be kept separate from the aquarium and put in a visible place. the desighn will allow for up to 3 time ranges for, aka 3 months, 1 months and 1 week. if produced the product would cost under £10 and would simple to use.
please leave me feed back on your opinions on the idea.
Im an electronics student researching into making a very basic electronics product. i want the product to be able to be completely detachable from the aquarium unlike many others avalible. meaning that you dont have to have it anywhere near the aquarium to make it work. This is a project on a limited budget and time constrained. your feed back is helpful in allowing me to put together my report, Thank you. keep the feed back coming.
id like to include your comments in my report and if thats ok could people please let me know. thanks
elaviel


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

They already make a multiple maintenance timer on sale right now for 6.99.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...ll&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&N=2004&Nty=1


----------

